# انسي كل البطانيات وشوفي افضل خامة لبطانية 2010.. ستارت بوينت الخطيررررة



## صالح (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*




*مفاااااااااااااااجأة البطانيات2010*












*بطانية ستارت بوينت الخطيرة



*



*تبي الدفا



*



*تبي الثقل



*



*تبي النعومة



*



*تبي خامة






متعوب عليها*



*والا تبي كرتونة وبس



*




*اهم شيء باي بطانية انها.. تكون ثقيلة*



*وبعد شكاوي البنات من خامات البطانية اللي تلبس وانها ماتدفي*



*وبعد طول بحث*



*وصلت لبطانية استارت بوينت*



*خامة ثقيلة وزنها 700 غرام*
مو مثل اللي بالمولات وزنها500 غرام بالكثير



*وخياطة محبوكة وثقيلة*



*تدفي ناااااااااااار*



*المقاس 180 في 140*



*يعني حتى للدبدوبات نصيب



*



*الصور تبين*



*شوفو*




*اللون الازرق... لون حلو ويصلح رجالي ونسائي*
واللون الأحمر وآآآه عليك يالأحمر لون الحب







*وهادي الاطراف .. شوفو الخياطة الجانبية كيف نظيفة وتبين تقل الخامة*



*



*



*وهادا الطرف مرة تانية.. صورت اللون الفاتح (البيج) عشان تبان الاطراف اكثر*



*



*




*شوفو صورة الكم .. من الخارج*



*



*



*وهنا ثنيتة شوية عشان يبان الطرف الداخلي و تشوفو نظافة الخياطة والخامة*



*



*




*وهنا صورتين للكم من الداخل كماااااااااان تبان النظافة والشغل الحلو*



*



*



*



*




*اما الشكل الخارجي راقي وملفوف بطريقة حلوة مرتبة .. شوفو*






*البيع للجملة والمفرق*
*الالوان احمر وازرق فقط*



*الشحن والتوصيل على الزاجل لأي منطقة*



*التحويل الراجحي*



*ولا تنسو خامة مطورة وجديدة*



*ستارت بوينت وبس



*







الكيه اللي عندي محدوده وعليها طلب بالهبل
ساااااااارعو قبل لا تفووتكم


*بينت لكم كل شي هنا حتى نظافة الخياطه والخامه.. ماراح تحصلون مثلهااا ابددا*


----------

